# black and orage centipedes? (S.hardwicki...)



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 16, 2010)

what are they doing?  female eat the male????







see here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sJ_4C3JB5w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pKpibLJg34&feature=related


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!, cool vids!  In the first pic, I think I would feel like somebody was giving me a back rub with a loaded gun!  Good luck with getting babies


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow nice document!

I wish you nice breeding!

Glück!

Carles


----------



## micheldied (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to see these become more available!
Good luck!


----------



## Draiman (Jul 17, 2010)

micheldied said:


> I want to see these become more available!
> Good luck!


Michel, they are readily available in the European market now - PM me


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 23, 2010)

*amazing ball  centipede....*

I have no idea what she have....


----------



## Draiman (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations Peter :clap:, looks like every German (and one Belgian of course) centipede enthusiast has a S. hardwickei clutch at the moment, eh? 

Too bad mine is almost certainly a male...


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Jul 23, 2010)

is that vermiculite?


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2010)

nice job Peter !!! :clap::clap::clap:

looking good !


----------



## Boanerges (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks all!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## micheldied (Sep 27, 2010)

Peter Grabowitz said:


>


Just plain beautiful!
I love how hardwickei babies look almost exactly like the adults.
Can't wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 28, 2010)

Really nice pictures... and of course pedes!

Good luck! There is only the last step to get it!

Cheers
Carles


----------

